# In Memory of Jewels



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodness, you made my cry early in the morning. She deserved much, much better.

Sleep softly sweet baby girl.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very touching. Very glad that Jewels had the opportunity, however brief, to feel cherished. She definitely deserved so much better. 

Godspeed dear Jewels. :--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very beautiful, sleep softly sweet Jewel. 
I am so glad she was able to know love even it was only for a short time before she passed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harleysmum*



Harleysmum said:


> I just wanted to post this to honour a 10 year old puppy mill breeder girl who has spent the last 7 weeks in a rescue foster home and went to the Rainbow Bridge on Friday. The following words were posted on Facebook by her foster dad and really touched my heart.
> 
> "Come Jewels my sweet and snuggle close and rest upon my lap, Tis time to cosy down my love and take your final nap, To close your eyes and slumber on and sleep the sleep of kings, To waken in a rosy dawn wrapped warm in angel wings! Free to run and roam the woods, the moorland, dale and dell, Free to drink the heady scent of fragrant lush bluebells, Free to fly and sing your songs from mountain top or ridge, free to re-acquaint with friends and kinsmen o'er the bridge xx "
> 
> RIP sweet Jewels, you deserved better.


Harleysmum: I am so very sorry to read about sweet Jewels. What her foster wrote is heart wrenching and beautiful. I added Jewels to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html#post6480018


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you so much Karen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harleysmum*

So glad that Jewels felt REAL LOVE-she deserved so much longer.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok that makes me really sad.....but at least she had someone that actually cared for her for a while. Here is to the neglected dogs out there and the few people that actually do something to improve their lives.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't even know what to say. Sarge knew nothing but love everyday of his life, as every dog should. Sweet Jewel, all I can say is I am sorry.
Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jewels*

Rest in peace, sweet Jewels.
Here are her pictures, Harleysmum.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl!
Run free honey, run fast and strong, sorry your life on this plane was so much pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jewel was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rest softly, sweet girl.


----------

